# how reliable is a 510 wagon??



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

how reliable is a 510 wagon?
i need a 4 door car because of a baby due 
will it break down much?
what is the limit for millage?
i plan on keeping this one stock if i buy it
the price is :crazy: $600


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

anyone know ???
anyone?
no.....ok


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> anyone know ???
> anyone?
> no.....ok


it's an L-series motor, if it's been around for 20+ years and is still in good condition, it's a good car. should be reliable.


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

It's hard to say....we don't know the condition of the vehicle or your skills and abilities.
If everything is in good working order, I haven't heard of any particularly weak points. ie...the trannies on Grand Caravans are notorious for going bad...even with normal driving....
The L series motor is the small block chevy, so to speak, but if you don't maintain it, you'll have grief. If it doesn't smoke and you have good compression, check your timing chain for wear, make sure your points, vac adv, distributor in general is in good working order. Has the carb been rebuilt? Fuel filter changed? Make sure you change the oil and fluid as recommended. 
Are the brakes in good shape......physically look at them, don't just assume they're okay because they work. 

Once everything is in good working order, you should have a nice reliable rig, but keep in mind that everything on it is getting old, so wiring contacts need to be cleaned......stuff just wears out. Wiper linkage comes to mind......

If you want a rig that you don't have to do anything to......that you can just drive the wheels off it and not touch it other than oil and brakes......you've got the wrong car. If you like to refurbish stuff and spend the next month fixing stuff in your spare time....you'll end up with a reliable rig, but I wouldn't plan on any road trips without checking everything over at least once. 

Don't let me talk you out of it.....$600 for a wagon in good shape.....depending on the year of the rig (you didn't say) is a good deal. I've got a '72 and I love the wagons....but mine's not a daily driver yet either. 

Sorry there's no "yes/no" answer for you....too many variables....a big one being what kind of budget do you have for parts, assuming you can do all the work yourself. An analogy I heard once about the old military Jeeps they used to advertise for $50.....you could buy one for $50 and put $3000 into it, or you could by one for $3000 that only needed $50 to finish. It's easier for me to come up with parts money than the lump sum to buy a nice rig...besides....the more stuff I fix myself, the more tools I get to buy!!! 

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks
im more of the type who likes to work on cars than just drive them
im a pretty good mechanic and anything i dont know i can learn
i think ill buy it


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

210raptor said:


> thanks
> im more of the type who likes to work on cars than just drive them
> im a pretty good mechanic and anything i dont know i can learn
> i think ill buy it



What year is the 510?

I had a fully loaded chev lumina and a fully loaded mazda mpv....sold them both...I now drive my wife's '70 521 pickup over 60 miles a day.....and I bought a '72 510 wgn....wanted one since I was 15! I'm looking forward to making it a daily driver.

There's tons of info out there on the web. If this is the only forum you know about, let me know....I'll direct you to some others.
Mike


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

The 510 wagons are great. I have a dropped 72 WPL510, and in the past a 73 610 wagon. Which was the same just changed to a 610 badge for the wagon in 73. Those wagons are fun and very easy to work on. Basically is like a truck underneath. I was even considering a conversion for a double-pickup style.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

whats a double pickup style??
sorry im new


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

It basically looks like a car with a very small truck bed. It was made during the 620 series. Its a really neat look. I'll have to post up some pics, or you could look at some datsun history websites.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

sounds loke a mini el camino


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Well, Datsuns are pretty much the "Chevy" in the import world.


----------

